# how to repair this ceiling/drywall



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

That texture is known some places as a stomped design. Not hard to match, kinda hard to get to blend in. It is pretty common for the joint on cathedral ceilings to crack. Although most not as severe as yours. It needs to have all the loose stuff removed and then re-taped with a product like Strait Flex or No-Coat tape or magic corner from Trim Tex.


----------



## crankbait09 (Mar 26, 2011)

would i use the same type of stuff where the ceiling meets the walls?


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Is that right where 2 rooms meet.?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

crankbait09 said:


> would i use the same type of stuff where the ceiling meets the walls?


Yes they excel at what is called off angles (more or less than 90) and they are stronger than regular tapes. The magic corner has a small rubber like bead in it's center. This center absorbs any movement so no cracks. These products are not cheap but for problem areas are worth the expense IMO.

You can google the products and read about them. You can also use the search function on DrywallTalk for cathedral ceilings.


----------



## crankbait09 (Mar 26, 2011)

ron45 said:


> Is that right where 2 rooms meet.?


are you talking about the picture? or the question about where the ceiling meets the walls?

if you are referring to the picture.......no thats the highest point of the vaulted ceiling. the only peak


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

It is a lot of of careful work so I suggest doing a bit and taking a break.

Often failed tape jobs can be carefully removed. Using a metal straight edge and a utility knife at the shallowest setting score a shallow line 1-1-1/4" from the corner or angle involved on both sides. Shallow= approx 1/16". Then using a stiff 1" putty knife start scraping parallel to the line. Bad tape jobs will often release and pop away in long strips.

Then apply new tape, bedding and filling in the normal manner.

The tough part is often matching the texture well enough to pass. This part is trial and error on scrap board until you find the tool, consistency and method that works. I've used sponges, crumpled paper or foil, brooms, paint brushes, small blocks of wood, and most recently one of those black BBQ scrubbers.


----------



## crankbait09 (Mar 26, 2011)

oh boy.....another project that can't just be SIMPLE.

ok, looks like some more googling on exactly how to do this.....

thanks for the help


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

That texture you are going to try and match is called CROWSFOOT and is usually done with a stomping brush.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I really don't want got start an argument but that's really not the way to repair this. Just grab the end of the tape and pull it down and the loose mud will come with it. Then you need to sand the texture back a least a foot from where the tape came off. Cathedral ceilings are a beast all their own It's not a matter of are they cracked, it's when will they crack. It's the way they are made.

The texture you have is done with a texture brush I will post a link too. But if you mud and tape the normal way you will get the normal problems as in cracking. These ceiling must be done using other products than paper or mesh tape.

After you get it sanded back about a foot after your mudding and taping your new texture will blend in a lot better than trying to do a 2" strip. Probably 99% of the cathedral ceilings I have been called to repair are mudded and taped in the normal way.


Drywall texture brush Stipple Brush-
www.clovis-tools.com250 × 201Search by image
Drywall texture brush Stipple Brush-Single
Visit page View image 
Images may be subject to copyright.Send feedback

Again not trying to start an argument.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

You could also install a fake beam.?


----------

